# HAPPY BIRTHDAY, JAMIE



## Angelpeace (Oct 13, 2009)

Just wanted to be the first to wish my baby a very Happy Birthday. Your love means more to me than you will ever know, and I am so thankful to have you in my life. I wish for you good health, loving friends and family, and great bottles always. You pulled me right into this beautiful world of antique glass and gave me a greater appreciation for history and family. I love you with all my heart.
 Peace and Love
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soO0CMnU9Bo
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jNO6Jj0TU8


----------



## Jim (Oct 13, 2009)

Happy birthday, Jamie!  ~Jim


----------



## blobbottlebob (Oct 13, 2009)

Happy happy day to you.


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 13, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GLASSMAN!!!


----------



## woody (Oct 13, 2009)

Happy Birthday, old man!!!


----------



## sandman (Oct 13, 2009)

Hope you have a wonderful Birthday!


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 13, 2009)

"You Say It's Your Birthday!!!"  ...HAPPY BIRTHDAY JAMIE!!!
 Have a great day!  Wishing you a year filled with music and laughter!


----------



## glass man (Oct 13, 2009)

I THANK YALL! THIS PLACE HAS BEEN MIGHTY GOOD TO ME!
 I WANNA SAY I LOVE NINA GIRL MORE THEN ANY OTHER PERSON ON THIS EARTH!
 I REALLY DID NOT KNOW IT WAS MY BIRTHDAY STILL SHE HUGGED ME LAST NIGHT AFTER 12 AND SAID "I LOVE YOU HAPPY BIRTHDAY"! I DON'T KEEP UP WITH DATES AND THOUGHT MY BIRTHDAY WAS NEXT WEEK! GEEZ!

 I WANT TO TELL ALL HERE I LOVE YOU ALL TOO AND CONSIDER YALL MY FRIENDS!! AND TINA COULD YOU PLEASE MAIL ME THAT RECORD PLAYER?[8D]
 AGAIN THANK YOU ALL! I OWE SO MUCH TO SO MANY ON HERE!
 GONNA GO TO BED NOW. [&:] PEACE, AND GOD BLESS ALL OF US! JAMIE


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 13, 2009)

If I had it - you know I would!  ...I'll keep an eye out for one though!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 13, 2009)

> I DON'T KEEP UP WITH DATES AND THOUGHT MY BIRTHDAY WAS NEXT WEEK! GEEZ!


 Maybe it is next week.  You could have entered the wrong date here. Keep us posted but Happy belated Birthday... or advanced?
 Eric


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 13, 2009)

HAPPY B DAY G MAN! HOPE YOU HAVE A BANG UM UP DAY![]


----------



## Dean (Oct 13, 2009)

Happy Birthday Jamie!!!


----------



## cc6pack (Oct 13, 2009)

Happy B-day Jamie, I tend to forget mine also, not that I can't remember the day just can't count that high.[]


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 13, 2009)

Have a very Happy Birthday Jamie!


----------



## cobaltbot (Oct 13, 2009)

May your Birthday be filled with bottles, music, and laughter!  God Bless you!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Oct 13, 2009)

Happy Birthday Jamie!!!
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ohlenna/53480666/


----------



## Tony14 (Oct 13, 2009)

happy birthday jamie!


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 13, 2009)

Have a Great One------Jamie[&:]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 13, 2009)

Jamie,...Thanks for bringing your unique touch to this place,....Glad to read your( you and Nina's) posts when I see them,...and many more years of happy bottle collecting to you.                         Joe


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## madman (Oct 13, 2009)

happy birthday! jamie rock on, rock on, yea yea yea!!!


----------



## jane8851 (Oct 14, 2009)

Jamie's the birthday boy? You don't look a day over 21! 
 Happy Hippy Birthday,

 Jane


----------



## glass man (Oct 14, 2009)

[] YALL FUNNY AND TOUCHING AT THE SAME TIME! I LOVE ALL ON HERE AND I DO WANT US TO GET ALONG!WE ALL GOT FEELINGS AND NOBODY LIKES THEM TO BE HURT! 
 I COUNT SO DAMN MANY ON HERE MY FRIEND I WON'T BEGIN TO GIVE NAMES!
 YALL ARE SOME OF THE BEST PEOPLE I HAVE EVER KNOWN! I THANK ALL YOU AND MAY THE GOD I KNOW[WHO IS LOVE!!!!] BLESS US ALL! 
  AND MAY WE BLESS EACH OTHER! [&:]

 NOW LETS PARTY LIKE ITS 1835 AND WE ALL IN A BIG OLE STORE OR GLASS HOUSE AND GETTING GREAT BOTTLES! RIGHT ON![8D] JAMIE


----------



## cordilleran (Oct 14, 2009)

Happy birthday, trooper. Growing old is not for the weak-at-heart. You obviously are a stand-up guy. Go bust a keg and shake a hairy leg. Scare the hell outta the neighbors by adopting the lotus pose in your front yard for a couple hours. Swami VisnudavaJAMIEstyle. It's cool. Your no fool. You're an adult and it's your birthday!


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 14, 2009)

Rock on, BROTHER!! I never even met you, but I want we will be brothers in this life, you are that good and cool!


----------



## glass man (Oct 14, 2009)

I HEAR YALL AND I AM SMILING![] JIMI!


----------



## dollarbill (Oct 15, 2009)

Best wish's Jamie .Happy birthday .
 bill


----------



## Just Dig it (Oct 15, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JAMIE!!!!IN HONOR OF YOUR B DAY THIS MESSAGE WILL BE BROUGHT TO YOU IN CAPSLOCK!!

 YOUR A WONDERFUL PERSON>>THAT GOES FOR YOU AS WELL NINA..IM GLAD I MADE SUCH A GREAT FRIEND WITH
 SUCH GOOD TASTE IN MUSIC...KICK BACK RELAX AND ENJOY THE GLASS BDAY BOY....YOUR PAL ERIC


----------



## glass man (Oct 15, 2009)

I THANK YOU BROTHERS![] JAMIE


----------



## bottle_head9 (Oct 15, 2009)

Happy birthday to a fellow Libra! Hope it was a grand day![] HAPPY BIRTHDAY JAMIE!!!!!!!!![sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## capsoda (Oct 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday Jamie.


----------



## glass man (Oct 16, 2009)

SEEMS LIKE THEY AIN'T A LOT OF US LIBRA-US-IS-ROUND LIKE THE OTHERS! THANK YOU TOM!

 THANKS "CAPTAIN" I LOVE YOU AND ALL MY BROS. AND SISTERS UP IN HERE!

 SEE YALL ON THE DARK SIDE OF THE MOON OR IN THE GOOD MORNING STARSHINE! [&:] JAMIE


----------



## Stardust (Oct 17, 2009)

[/font]HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY JAMIE[/font]
 [/font]I HOPE IT WAS A BLESSED & HAPPY ONE .
 
THE BUTTERFLY COUNTS MONTHS, BUT MOMENTS, AND YET HAS TIME ENOUGH.
 TIME-O LORD, how swiftly it seems to fly, THANK YOU FOR REMINDING ME THAT there is time
 enough for what you have planned for my life.  AMEN
 LOVE YOU ALWAYS~ Star* []

from: antique rose teapot


----------



## ajohn (Oct 17, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BROTHER!
 29 AGAIN?????YOU DON'T LOOK A DAY OVER 29 AND1/2[]


----------



## glass man (Oct 18, 2009)

THANK YOU STAR![]  ANTHONY I DON'T FEEL A DAY UNDER 100 SOME DAYS![] I THANK YOU AND JANE ON HOW YOUNG I LOOK,BUT YALL NEED GLASSES,NEW GLASSES,OR YOU ARE REFERRING TO THE PIC. NINA TOOK OF ME AT 5 YEARS OLD?[][][]

 I THANK ALL FOR BEING HERE! DON'T LET THE BAD STUFF GOES DOWN ON HERE KEEP ANY AWAY! [WELL MOST ANY WAY!] LIKE THE BEAGLES WROTE "WE CAN WORK IT OUT"![8D] JAMIE


----------

